# Pendulum Weight



## jackp93 (Feb 17, 2013)

hi

the other day i bought a HAC mantel clock the same as this http://www.mrclock.co.uk/mantel-clock/product/index/item/128 but it is missing the pendulum. does anyone know what weight pendulum i need as ive tried looking on the internet and cannot find out.

cheers

Jack


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Sorry I can't answer your question. Did you know the bob was missing when you bought the clock? I ask because there are two pictures that clearly show the pendulum bob in place (and one that doesn't).

I'd have thought if your dealer calls himself Mr. Clock he would know the answer. I hope you got a decent discount for an incomplete piece! :buba:


----------



## jackp93 (Feb 17, 2013)

hi

this is the same model but i didn't buy it from him mrclock i just used the picture and yer i bought it as not working because it was missing the pendulum weight

cheers

jack


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Sorry - didn't read the first post properly! :buba:


----------



## JWL940 (Jun 11, 2010)

Jack

Apologies if I am teaching granny etc but are you aware that the weight is not critical, it's the length of the pendulum that controls timing. I recently bough a Smiths mantle clock sans its pendulum and 10 minutes work with a bit of brass stock, a threaded bar and two nuts soon had the clock working.

Your clock looks a little large but show a picture of the rear where the pendulum is suspended, I may have something that will work that I'll gladly put in the post to you.


----------



## jackp93 (Feb 17, 2013)

hi

no worries

i tried putting a westminster pendulum on it and this then only worked for a couple of seconds, which is why i thought that maybe the weight was wrong. here is a link to a picture of the movement of the same clock as mine http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/H-A-C-Mantel-Clock-c-1900s-Spares-or-Repair-/360549516021?nma=true&si=NQ2%252F81ebvzxfS9QcPfpM9jHuLTg%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

cheers

Jack


----------



## JWL940 (Jun 11, 2010)

This looks to be the right length but I'm not sure how the suspension point on yours works. If you think it'll work drop me a pm with your address and I'll get it into the post sometime next week. I am surprised that your other pendulum didn't work however if it is of a roughly similar size, just make sure that the pendulum arm and bob weight are acting as one, you don't want the arm going in one direction and the weight going in another.


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

also the clock will need to be in beat (in simple terms the "tick & Tock") set the clock going and listen to see if the "tick & Tock" are equal, in other words the tick happens in the same place as the tock on both swings of the pendulum.

if it isn't in beat you will have to adjust the pendulum crutch


----------



## jackp93 (Feb 17, 2013)

Hi

thanks for the reply's I will check the beat of the clock as i now have it all working

Cheers

Jack


----------

